# Smaller than ideal seedlings again



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2021)

Here I go, again!
Slowly, but these babies are growing. They were about 1/3 the current size 7 months ago when I took them out of flask. No kidding! But I was determined to keep them alive (little hope but hope I had!) as it is a rare new cross and I paid quite a bit for them.
I don’t think such tiny underdeveloped seedlings should be sold until the seedlings reach considerably larger size. Oh, well...only my second upsetting experience and hopefully last. My wenshanese being the first in 2016 but they grew on fine eventually.
Hopefully these will also!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 15, 2021)

So what is the cross?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> So what is the cross?



Micranthum x (micranthum x hangianum)
I’m dreaming of some micranthum on steroids a few years down the road!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 15, 2021)

Sounds like it could be very nice.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 15, 2021)

Sounds like a great cross but I'm with you regarding the size. May I ask whom the seller was? Is that compot the whole flask?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Sounds like it could be very nice.


I surely hope for some stellar results


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Sounds like a great cross but I'm with you regarding the size. May I ask whom the seller was? Is that compot the whole flask?


We talked via PM.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2021)

Those look really happy at least. The cross also sounds fascinating. Do you think micranthum will be dominant? I wonder given the leaf patterning.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Those look really happy at least. The cross also sounds fascinating. Do you think micranthum will be dominant? I wonder given the leaf patterning.



They are finally coming around, but I am still rather concerned. The base of the seedlings where the new roots come out is up in the air, so I have to repot them deeper soon. 
With micranthum being 3/4 of the genetic makeup, I would think these will look like a extra large micranthum in bloom.
I have one hangianum x parvi hybrid backcrossed onto parvi, and it looks like a giant parvi in both plant appearance and the flower.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 23, 2021)

A giant micranthum would be sight to behold!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2021)

so, micranthum X Liberty Taiwan.
Worth a punt


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes. So the journey starts again. Hopefully not too long!


----------

